# Zinc plated steel?



## froman524 (Sep 17, 2016)

Is zinc plated steel safe to use in the cook chamber as a smoke diverter?  I don't have the capability to bend the thicker steel that isn't zinc coated. 

Aluminum would be fine too, right?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wade (Sep 17, 2016)

You can use zinc in a smoker so long as it does not come in contact with the food or where there is the possibility that fat/liquids may run off the zinc and come in contact with the food. If it is underneath the food and there is no chance of fat dripping down and splashing back up then it should be fine.... however.... if you have the ability to use aluminium instead then you should use that in preference.


----------

